# Going back to school after 2yrs!



## milkteef (Dec 26, 2010)

So, after 2yrs being a 'drop out' im going back to school.

I have great support and will be in the same year as a guy i'm living with so that will be good.

I think I forgot how to make friends though? I don't know how to connect with people...I guess I just need to be fearless, keep my head held high and think of all the good times I could have


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I've gone back after about a six-year hiatus! I'm admittedly academically out-of-shape. My brain needs to be fatter! *fat is actually a good thing when one is talking about brain fitness. 

Internet High-Five for working up the courage to do so!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Kudos for having the guts to do this. With the support you have I'm sure it will work out in the end, good luck!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's great. I wish you the best. Smiling and being friendly and interested can go a long way in making connections


----------



## milkteef (Dec 26, 2010)

Hehe thanks for the replies guys 

I will keep you all updated.


----------



## milkteef (Dec 26, 2010)

So the guy I'm living with...the one I was talking about, well I stalked his facebook and found this :um









jksgbjdbfljksdgbjbgf
Omg I wanna know what the private message said?
What if he said I'm ugly and everything? :|


----------



## milkteef (Dec 26, 2010)

Reply? Anyone? I need an opinion on the facebook thing please...


----------



## ready (Sep 2, 2009)

lol, no one can tell. Sucks for you . Why would he say "I'll pm you" in the reply. Thats dumb, makes it not really private.

Joking aside, don't worry about it! You'll be fine.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm going to be quite honest, all those facebook messages sound really ignorant and foolish.


----------



## Kuyaz (Aug 2, 2009)

milkteef said:


> So the guy I'm living with...the one I was talking about, well I stalked his facebook and found this :um
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows? He might have thought you're too young to tell his friend? Just dont worry about it! Go to school!

By the way, you dropped out of school at the age of 14?


----------



## milkteef (Dec 26, 2010)

Kuyaz said:


> Who knows? He might have thought you're too young to tell his friend? Just dont worry about it! Go to school!
> 
> By the way, you dropped out of school at the age of 14?


Too young? XD Um I'm a year older than both of them.

And I didn't drop out at 14...I 'dropped out' at 15 and did correspondence schooling on and off.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey it's me milkteef 
My other account got banned for being a duplicate -_-

I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm going back tomorrow dundundun
It's currently 8pm and I don't even feel anxious :boogie

Wish me luck? hehe

EDIT: Okay, now it's 10PM and the damn anxiety's hit and I'm working my self up, I can't stop crying and my mind is running at 100 miles an hour kgvbsdfkj


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

That's excellent! 
And yes, keep thinking about that.
Good luck. n_n


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Update! 3 days of school.
So, I have a small group of friends now (girls), medium popular not super snobby popular XD This morning a guy was flirting with me so that was cool XD he's not my type looks wise but has a great personality and today at lunch we hung out with a bunch of fun guys (inc. Him) We kept on talking and joking around but then this stupid betch came over and sat on his lap and was all over him (he's single) e.g unbuttoning his uniform shirt -_-
But yeah, first thing tomorrow im seeing the school psych for the first time, cant wait!

And yeah idk what else to say XD I'm kinda awkward in drama and dance class but im slowly improving. I just look down at my 'fearless' bracelet XD

so yeah, I feel like I've given SA a good punch in the face, I'm slowly becoming more talkative and confident and doing things I never thought I could.
P.s mods, I understand that you permanantley banned my 2 accounts because they were duplicates, it's just that I'm a perfectionist and when I get tired of a username I make a new one...but now I know the rules and won't anymore, is it possible to have this username changed to milkteef? Please don't ban this account SAS is my only support for my SA


----------



## momosy (Feb 7, 2011)

Yay i'm sure all of us are proud of you!!  i'm still in school but I WOULD NEVER GO TO DRAMA CLASS. good luck!!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

^Thank you!!! 

Tommorow night (Saturday) I'm going to go stay the night at a new friends house (her mom is an office person at my moms work) but I made friends with her on my own  jhbvfjsdbvf :teeth

*You guys just need to be fearless!*


----------

